# Moving to Almeria region - Advice needed



## Natlers80 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi everyone. My husband and I are planning to move over to the Almeria region of Spain next year, probably the end of summer time. I am late 20s my husband early 30s.

We've both started to learn the language and but most likely wont be great at it until we move and are using it on a daily basis. 

We have family in Lubrin and would preferably like to move within reasonable driving distance to them. 

We will be moving over with 2 kids under 3. 

My questions are:

What areas are best in relation to schools and preschools etc for the children. after doing some research id like them to go to Spanish state schools. 

My husband will have to start work full time when we move and me part time until we get kids settled and into nursery. 

He is in sales / business development and I am a childminder. We both have degrees but willing to do any kind of work until we get settled and pick up Spanish. 

What are the chances of employment for us just starting out and any areas of Almeria we should look into moving to that would be of advantage job wise?

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Natlers80 said:


> Hi everyone. My husband and I are planning to move over to the Almeria region of Spain next year, probably the end of summer time. I am late 20s my husband early 30s.
> 
> We've both started to learn the language and but most likely wont be great at it until we move and are using it on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Hello,
As you don't speak the language and probably won't be able to work in a Spanish workplace for a couple of years, you're obviously limited in the number of jobs available. Your husband would have to find a company that works in English which is a little difficult in the south of Spain. You might have more luck with finding child minding work as most people are desperate for their children to be in contact with English form an early age, however, I wouldn't expect it to be very well paid. You may need to get your qualifications recognised.
In Almería unemployment currently stands at 23,57%
Paro por municipios: Almería (Andalucía) 2016 | datosmacro.com

It might be an idea to look and see what kind of jobs are available, if any before moving over. 
Many people say that they are prepared to any kind of work, but there are several things that need to be considered. Firstly the number of people unemployed. With the high unemployment you would expect there to be a fair number of Spanish people, who already speak Spanish of course and are likely to speak English too, to also be applying for those jobs.Also, how long would you be prepared to do any kind of job; a few months, a few years? Would your life be any better if you were doing a crap job for a crap wage, on a crap timetable?
Only you can say if you think it's worth the risk or not, but the worst case scenario is one that's worth considering.
On more positive note your children are young enough to take the move well and you have family in the area, which couod be a great help to you


----------



## Natlers80 (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, would we only be making the move if one of us secures a full time job. 

We would be willing to do these jobs for as long as they pay the bills. We are mainly making the move for the childhood it would offer our children and the advantage of being bi lingual for their future. 

Would you recommend the more built up areas for our initial move? Murcia, almeria etc. 

We will be renting to begin with, so moving about for work to begin with should be relatively easy.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Your children are the perfect age to integrate into the Spanish system and learn the language. Our son started school when he was 3 and now at 6 he is fluent in both English and Spanish and learning German. However, whilst work is available, at least where we live, it generally goes to folk who are fluent in Spanish. You are quite right to not move until one of you has secured a job. The employment situation is getting better but it is still pretty horrendous.


----------



## Natlers80 (Apr 12, 2016)

thrax said:


> Your children are the perfect age to integrate into the Spanish system and learn the language. Our son started school when he was 3 and now at 6 he is fluent in both English and Spanish and learning German. However, whilst work is available, at least where we live, it generally goes to folk who are fluent in Spanish. You are quite right to not move until one of you has secured a job. The employment situation is getting better but it is still pretty horrendous.


Can I ask what area you live in and what you think of the schools?

What would be the most popular jobs in the area. We are willing to re train in a different area if it was going to be an advantage to us in Spain.


----------

